# SV unit went out overnight. What to do?



## xray (Jul 6, 2017)

So I was in the process of making Pastrami with my Sous Vide unit. Well at 9am I went down to the basement to check on it...and it was turned off.  The water level got low enough to shut the unit down.  It was at 97F.

The last time I checked the unit was around 1130PM. What should I do? Toss or keep.

Here was the whole process:
Smoked for 5 hours...IT was 155
Pastrami went in the 155 degree water bath at noon
Pastrami was set for 24 hours...was in the water for approximately 11 hours the last time I checked.

My guesstimate was the unit shut down 4-6 hrs ago if the water plunged from 155 to 97.

I added hot water and restarted the SV unit, in case it's salvageable...I will toss it though if needed.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 6, 2017)

Well, making strami, you added cure to the meat...  added smoke... got the temp to 155 for many, many hours....  

Personally, I'd bring it back up to 155 for many, many more hours..  maybe even higher, like 185, and then eat it...  According to the pasteurization table below....  at 22 seconds at 155, the bacteria was done in...  longer is better....    it's a time and temperature thing...

*Government Pasteurization Tables*

The pasteurization times for beef, lamb and pork are listed in Table C.1. Table C.2 lists the pasteurization times for chicken and turkey.

　


Temperature

Time

Temperature

Time

°F (°C)

(Minutes)

°F (°C)

(Seconds)

130 (54.4)

112 min

146 (63.3)

169 sec

131 (55.0)

89 min

147 (63.9)

134 sec

132 (55.6)

71 min

148 (64.4)

107 sec

133 (56.1)

56 min

149 (65.0)

85 sec

134 (56.7)

45 min

150 (65.6)

67 sec

135 (57.2)

36 min

151 (66.1)

54 sec

136 (57.8)

28 min

152 (66.7)

43 sec

137 (58.4)

23 min

153 (67.2)

34 sec

138 (58.9)

18 min

154 (67.8)

27 sec

139 (59.5)

15 min

155 (68.3)

22 sec

140 (60.0)

12 min

156 (68.9)

17 sec

141 (60.6)

9 min

157 (69.4)

14 sec

142 (61.1)

8 min

158 (70.0)

0 sec

143 (61.7)

6 min
　　
144 (62.2)

5 min
　　
145 (62.8)

4 min
　　
Table C.1: Pasteurization times for beef, corned beef, lamb, pork and cured pork (FDA, 2009, 3-401.11.B.2).


----------



## xray (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks Dave.

I meant to respond, I typed out a response but never hit the reply button. Just noticed 3 days later. 

Well as you can see, I'm still alive so the pastrami was safe...and good too! Thanks again.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 9, 2017)

You are welcome....   Dave


----------

